# How to crawl?



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I just taught my 15 yr old husky/shep how to Bow then the month before that I taught him how to close cabinets and dawers I dont plan on teaching him this yet we are still perfecting the bow, so I don't wont to confuse him, but I want to know how I would go about teaching him to crawl. I already know that he most likely wont follow the treat, he is not much for treats, just for my praise, so how would I do this. I know he can do it.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

i used treats and a clicker, since your dog probably won't follow treats try using his favorite toy. I put him in a down then started at his nose and dragged the treat along the ground and as soon as he brought one paw forward I clicked and treated. every time I did this I waited until he went a little further before clicking and treating. eventually I used the verbal command crawl.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ill have to try that.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, you have a 15 yr. old dog that you're still training.
that's impressive. 15 yrs. old and you want to teach the dog to crawl.
very nice, very nice.



frillint1 said:


> I just taught my 15 yr old husky/shep how to Bow then the month before that I taught him how to close cabinets and dawers I dont plan on teaching him this yet we are still perfecting the bow, so I don't wont to confuse him, but I want to know how I would go about teaching him to crawl. I already know that he most likely wont follow the treat, he is not much for treats, just for my praise, so how would I do this. I know he can do it.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> wow, you have a 15 yr. old dog that you're still training.
> that's impressive. 15 yrs. old and you want to teach the dog to crawl.
> very nice, very nice.


Yea, same thought here. I hope they meant 15 month old.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I taught my 17 year old tricks up to about two weeks before we put him to sleep.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you guys! I will try trying this soon / Not 15 months he is 15 years!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

So I have been trying to teach him to crawl. I have only tried twice and in short sessions. He is getting the crawling kinda. He crawls a bit then gets up. I am on the floor with him and I say crawl and he crosses his 2 front paws which is one of his tricks, so I need to think of something different to say besides crawl its to close to cross. This make take a little while which I am happy about its nice to have something he dont get right away. He does get frusterated easy, that's why I keep the sessions short like 5 minutes.


----------

